
Earth Studio is a web-based animation tool for Google Earth imagery - sorenjan
https://www.google.com/earth/studio/
======
sorenjan
Note that this, like the regular Google Earth web client, only works in
Chrome. They address this in their FAQ:

> Why is Earth Studio Chrome-only?

> Our 3D rendering engine currently uses a Chrome-only technology called
> Native Client to power Earth Studio. However, we’re closely tracking the
> evolution of WebAssembly (especially threading). Stay tuned!

I'm guessing this would have been fixed long ago if Chrome didn't have such a
big market share.

